# Michael Lee



## fountain (Dec 14, 2009)

saw you for the first time on tv tonight, bud!  good show.  even had ol mark land on there.  good job and good television--keep it up.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh lord not Mark Land on TV again.......He won't be able to get in his office tomorrow


----------



## RIVER_CAT (Dec 15, 2009)

Buckaholic2000 said:


> Oh lord not Mark Land on TV again.......He won't be able to get in his office tomorrow


----------



## markland (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey be nice!! Yep have done a couple of bowfishing shows with Michael and the Backwoods crew and always have a great time, stay tuned for the upcoming gator hunt we did this year on Eufaula, not sure when it will air, but should be coming up.  Mark


----------



## sleeze (Dec 15, 2009)

What network? Channel? I have dish...........

Do you know if they will play it again?


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks brother!  Yeah you never know what you get into with Mark!   The gator hunt will air in 2010 during 3rd and 4th quarters.

We'll be on Dish in July on ICTV channel 230.  Right now we're on Pursuit Channel on Directv channel 608, Backwoods Life.


----------



## markland (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice, just wish it was coming up sooner can't wait to see the footage and hope it all turned out good, I know we had a blast and can't beat filling 3 tags in 1 night, especially with the 1st gator in the boat being a 12'4" monster!  See ya


----------



## tony32 (Dec 22, 2009)

Michael Lee said:


> Thanks brother!  Yeah you never know what you get into with Mark!   The gator hunt will air in 2010 during 3rd and 4th quarters.
> 
> We'll be on Dish in July on ICTV channel 230.  Right now we're on Pursuit Channel on Directv channel 608, Backwoods Life.


you have a great show michael keep it up


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Tony!


----------

